# Driving License Exchange



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

The person helping us out with TIE & Driving License exchange went to an appointment to begin the process of obtainig a Spanish Driving License for me last week. She returned my passport and UK license, but not the padron or TIE resolution letter that I gave to her, and I need these to register for a temporary SIP at the medical center.
I asked her what had happened to them, and she said that they kept them, so I'll need to get another Padron done - 
is it normal to keep them does anyone on here know ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

When I did the TIE, as I had moved I had to take a Padron and I think she kept it (or the copy of it which I took). The rule in Spain is to take everything and copies of them. Usually they will keep the copy. Your TIE resolution document is something very important and I don´t think that a Gestor should have handed over the original, they should have certified a copy. That´s my opinion but I have not changed a driving license with this document so I can´t be sure.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not sure how a resolution letter is acceptable for an exchange as it's not actual proof of residence and only you can only apply for a licence when you are, for that of course you need either a green residencia or a TIE.

A positive resolution is only a pre-qualifier which allows you to make an appointment to apply for a TIE, if at that you failed to meet the requirements your application could be rejected so applying for a licence in advance of obtaining the TIE is putting the cart before the horse.

Something else sounds off here as well because it's not normal procedure to have your licence handed back, they keep it and give you a piece of paper to act as a temporary permit to use whilst waiting for your Spanish licence to turn up in the post. The paper is valid for 3 months and only entitles you to drive in Spain. If your licence hasn't turned up in that time (ours took 5) the paper needs to be renewed.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MataMata said:


> Something else sounds off here as well because it's not normal procedure to have your licence handed back, they keep it and give you a piece of paper to act as a temporary permit to use whilst waiting for your Spanish licence to turn up in the post. The paper is valid for 3 months and only entitles you to drive in Spain. If your licence hasn't turned up in that time (ours took 5) the paper needs to be renewed.


That´s true, I remember when I changed mine I got a little bit of green paper with my details hand written on and stamped by DGT then later my new Spanish one arrived by post. But, mine was years ago.. maybe things have changed?

But also, am I not right in thinking that the deadline for changing license was last year? There was a big hoo haa because there were no appointments so they opened up some type of online pre-registration system and said that as long as you had pre registered then later you could change it when you could get an appointment but I thought that the ship sailed on the 31st December and the only route now was with a driving test. Maybe I am wrong?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Rich & Wendy said:


> The person helping us out with TIE & Driving License exchange went to an appointment to begin the process of obtainig a Spanish Driving License for me last week. She returned my passport and UK license, but not the padron or TIE resolution letter that I gave to her, and I need these to register for a temporary SIP at the medical center.
> I asked her what had happened to them, and she said that they kept them, so I'll need to get another Padron done -
> is it normal to keep them does anyone on here know ?


Depending on which route you took to exchanging your licence, you should never have had to provide originals of the documents. Or if you did copies should have been left.

The two routes for exchange were. 
The usual one where an agent takes your Uk licence and the paperwork, hands it all over and gets a temporary permit (an A4 bit of paper).
Or the one started in Late November to phone for an appointment and then go to the offices at a later date with your TIE and the other paperwork needed, you should still have surrendered your Uk licence.

From your post it appears you applied via the first route and not the one imposed at the end of the year, because to go for that appointment you would have needed your TIE (no other documents are acceptable) as you must be fully resident to do this.

I was lucky that the DGT accepted my TIE resolution (as you are not supposed to be able to make the exchange unless fully resident) via an agent. So my new Spanish licence is somewhere being made now (and has been since 3/1/21 according to the info on the website)
The DGT kept my Uk licence as they should have yours. They use this to contact the DVLA to prove your driving record.

Either way if you no longer have the original of the TIE resolution you will not be able to collect your TIE. We went for our fingerprint appointment yesterday and the paperwork you are given states quite clearly and I quote as its in front of me.

Alicante. After 10 weeks, no necessary appointment. Original Passport and original green residence or resolution or report loss of residence card.

Was told as well if you forget any you cannot collect so make sure.

You need to get these back urgently (the Padron is not important as you can get another one easily)


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

I just asked my agent who said that the paper they gave me at the fingerprinting appointment is not a Resolution letter - I thought it was ?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Uf you've been for finger print then youll have a a4 paper which had details of your TIE and its that which you take to get your card.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

xicoalc said:


> That´s true, I remember when I changed mine I got a little bit of green paper with my details hand written on and stamped by DGT then later my new Spanish one arrived by post. But, mine was years ago.. maybe things have changed?
> 
> But also, am I not right in thinking that the deadline for changing license was last year? There was a big hoo haa because there were no appointments so they opened up some type of online pre-registration system and said that as long as you had pre registered then later you could change it when you could get an appointment but I thought that the ship sailed on the 31st December and the only route now was with a driving test. Maybe I am wrong?


Apparently December 31st was the deadline to register your UK license and begin the process, which is what was done in my case.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Rich & Wendy said:


> I just asked my agent who said that the paper they gave me at the fingerprinting appointment is not a Resolution letter - I thought it was ?


Nope the resolution letter is green (or maybe not) and will be a single sheet of paper with a box 3/4 of the way down.
A copy of the resolution letter should have been with the rest of the paperwork you took to the fingerprint appointment.
If you had like us, the following was required.

Photocopy of your main page of your passport
Latest Padron (dated before 31/12/20)
And your NIE all stamped to say they were true copies.

The only thing you should have got from the appointment was the one page detailing your application and paperwork were ok and stapled to it a date of when to go and get your card.

Ive included a scan of my resolution but my solicitor has the original.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

And this is the paper you should have from the success of your fingerprint visit. 
The red is something i put on to stop it being printed.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Ah, I see, thank you.
I have copies of the resolution letter, but not the originals.
Obviously I handed the wrong form to my agent, and she must have supplied the resolution herself.
It makes sense now !


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Still nothing to explain why you got your licence back?

Did you register it with DGT before Dec 31st.

In truth with the lead up to Christmas Dec 24th. may have been the last chance especially as getting a confirmation back from DVLA by Dec 31st. was the crucial the factor.

The only reason I can think of for it being returned would be if it wasn't registered in time and consequently they've rejected the application but surely your gestor would have told you if that had been the case.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Rich & Wendy said:


> Ah, I see, thank you.
> I have copies of the resolution letter, but not the originals.
> Obviously I handed the wrong form to my agent, and she must have supplied the resolution herself.
> It makes sense now !


Who was the agent?
A proper Spanish gestor or a foreigner offering services at inflated rates when really thry have no clue?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> I'm not sure how a resolution letter is acceptable for an exchange as it's not actual proof of residence and only you can only apply for a licence when you are, for that of course you need either a green residencia or a TIE.
> 
> A positive resolution is only a pre-qualifier which allows you to make an appointment to apply for a TIE, if at that you failed to meet the requirements your application could be rejected so applying for a licence in advance of obtaining the TIE is putting the cart before the horse.


The resolution is acceptable as proof because the TIE collection paperwork for First Time applicants is dated to that. 
So it is the date when they accept you are resident. You can check on mine as the date my 5 year TIE runs out is the date on the resolution not at the fingerprint appointment.

Thats how I was able to use an agent (and I assume he OP) and not use the online or phone system introduced in Dec to start the process, when all you needed to give were your NIE and Uk driving licence number.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> Still nothing to explain why you got your licence back?
> 
> Did you register it with DGT before Dec 31st.
> 
> ...


If the OP has a temp permit that would suggest that the exchange was successful but they should not have had their Uk licence back (that I will agree on)
They can visit the DGT website and there is a link to check the progress, you have to put NIE and Date of birth, it then tells you whats going on.
I got. 'permit in progress from 03/01/2021'

Go here.





Estado de la tramitación del permiso de conducir







sede.dgt.gob.es





Click the computer (no certificate)
enter NIE and date of birth

You get this information (this is mine). I assume if there is no info you may not be successful or they haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I think we need to agree on what's meant by 'resolution letter'.

My understanding is that it's the acknowledgement you get in response to the submission of Modelo EX20 which as I said is really no more than an invitation to submit a Modelo EX23, the actual application form for a TIE.

Of itself clearly that is not proof of residence only that you've been pre approved to apply for it.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> I think we need to agree on what's meant by 'resolution letter'.
> 
> My understanding is that it's the acknowledgement you get in response to the submission of Modelo EX20 which as I said is really no more than an invitation to submit a Modelo EX23, the actual application form for a TIE.
> 
> Of itself clearly that is not proof of residence only that you've been pre approved to apply for it.


*Nope for first time applicants there is only one form to submit. Which for us was the EX20.
The EX23 is only for those of you who wish to swap to the TIE.*

While I agree that in its self its not 'proof' you don't get the resolution letter if your paperwork is not approved.

The resolution is produced from a positive outcome to submitting ALL the relevant paperwork for the Residencia.
The form EX20, passport, NIE, padron, Bank accounts stuff, Healthcare.

I and many others have not had to submit anything thing else and you are not required to take anything else to the appointments. For first time applicants the first stage is completed ONLINE ONLY, and is a 3 step process.
For those of you who have been here for ages its a 2 step process, and I have no information on that.

The letter I attached is the resolution and carries a date (it is also the date that my TIE will expire in 5 years, so that would suggest that technically residence is successful. 
And it must be correct or the DGT would not have accepted mine and others driving licence exchange, because you have to be a resident to do the swap. (so the DGT reckon I'm resident) Which is more than good enough for me.


My TIE according to the paperwork I received yesterday at the fingerprint appoint states 
Fecha de Expedición: 12/03/2021
Validez: 17/11/2025

My resolution letter is dated 18/11/2020

Therefore 5 years which is the same duration of my TIE. 
So by that means (Resolution letter date = residency.)
Its there in black and white.

If this were not correct my TIE would expire 11/03/2026.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

MataMata said:


> Still nothing to explain why you got your licence back?
> 
> Did you register it with DGT before Dec 31st.
> 
> ...


My license was registered on December 11th - maybe they've just changed the way they do things now ?
My agent has the resolution letter, so hopefully all will be well to pick up the TIE card. The letter from the fingerprint appointment had paper attached with the words "resolution or report loss or residence card" crossed out, and the official there said I needed to take that letter and my passport to collect the card.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

According to the Spanish governments guide for first applications it's a 3 step process.

1. Submit EX20 and receive positive response (resolution letter).
2. Make appointment with foreigners office with EX23, Model 790 Code 012, and other necessary documents, (proof of income, healthcare etc.), have fingerprints taken.
3. After x weeks collect card and have fingerprints taken again.

Are you saying your process was different?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rich & Wendy said:


> My license was registered on December 11th - maybe they've just changed the way they do things now ?
> My agent has the resolution letter, so hopefully all will be well to pick up the TIE card. The letter from the fingerprint appointment had paper attached with the words "resolution or report loss or residence card" crossed out, and the official there said I needed to take that letter and my passport to collect the card.


We exchanged our UK licence last week. We did the medical in the morning and attended DGT (Alicante) with our gestor in the afternoon. They checked & took our pre December registration letter, copies of our TIE card, Driving licence (front & back for both), Passport & copy of photo page, medical and photo. They kept the driving licence but returned the TIE card, passport and a 3 month temporary Spanish driving note.

I suspect that as you haven't yet got your TIE they gave you your UK licence back so that you can exchange it at a later date. AFAIK you need your TIE card to exchange your UK licence. Our gestor said that if we hadn't got our TIE cards we would have to make a 2nd visit when we had received them.

Good luck (ps don't go to pick up your TIE cards on Thursday.....Market day and difficult parking)


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

MataMata said:


> According to the Spanish governments guide for first applications it's a 3 step process.
> 
> 1. Submit EX20 and receive positive response (resolution letter).
> 2. Make appointment with foreigners office with EX23, Model 790 Code 012, and other necessary documents, (proof of income, healthcare etc.), have fingerprints taken.
> ...


N0, all that has been done except the final appt to pick up the card in about 5 weeks time.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

trotter58 said:


> We exchanged our UK licence last week. We did the medical in the morning and attended DGT (Alicante) with our gestor in the afternoon. They checked & took our pre December registration letter, copies of our TIE card, Driving licence (front & back for both), Passport & copy of photo page, medical and photo. They kept the driving licence but returned the TIE card, passport and a 3 month temporary Spanish driving note.
> 
> I suspect that as you haven't yet got your TIE they gave you your UK licence back so that you can exchange it at a later date. AFAIK you need your TIE card to exchange your UK licence. Our gestor said that if we hadn't got our TIE cards we would have to make a 2nd visit when we had received them.
> 
> Good luck (ps don't go to pick up your TIE cards on Thursday.....Market day and difficult parking)


Ah you did your change via the pre register one then?

My solicitor did it the other way and used an agent to take the licence and a copy of my TIE resolution letter and they accepted this. My licence is being processed now.

Its weird because I was expecting to have to follow the same procedure as you did. 
It just goes to show as usual its who you know (and what they know that counts) because lots of people told me I couldnt swap my licence the 'old' way.

Agree with 'don't go get TIE on thursday' Ive been to that market and its hard to find somewhere to park.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

MataMata said:


> According to the Spanish governments guide for first applications it's a 3 step process.
> 
> 1. Submit EX20 and receive positive response (resolution letter).
> 2. Make appointment with foreigners office with EX23, Model 790 Code 012, and other necessary documents, (proof of income, healthcare etc.), have fingerprints taken.
> ...


SYSTEM IS....

1. Submit EX20 Model 790 Code 012, and other necessary documents, (proof of income, healthcare etc.)and receive positive response (resolution letter).
2. Make appointment with foreigners office online no form needed (you have to logon each day and grab what you can). Have copy of resolution letter and have fingerprints taken.
3. After x weeks collect card and have fingerprints checked (they don't take them again).

ALL paperwork must be submitted online for a first application (maybe it changed the nearer it got to Dec 2020).
And thats why the Resolution letter is proof of Residence (I saw our solicitor at Albir market today and asked her).

*She said 'As long as you get a favourable resolution, you are in fact Resident in law according to Spain. The date your TIE starts is the date on the resolution document and it will expire 5 years from that date.'*

Our solicitor has been doing this 5 days a week for the last 2 months for first time applicants, sometimes 6 or more per day and this is the way it has been done. Maybe the WA terms allowed them to simplify the process. 
And as I said previously my TIE has an expiry date of 17/11/2025 my resolution letter is dated 18/11/2020. 

I don't think anything needs saying. 

So getting back to the OP question 

It appears that with respect to the driving licence question, the only time they would return the licence was, if you attended the appointment without a TIE but with the resolution, you would have to return once you got the TIE and then they would process you (as long as you pre registered before end Dec 2020 and they had contacted the DVLA) all you will have done is attended an appointment you didn't need to. 

Again this info from the Solicitor (she did shake her head and asked why any Gestor would waste their and the clients time and possibly money with this)


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Barriej said:


> SYSTEM IS....
> 
> 1. Submit EX20 Model 790 Code 012, and other necessary documents, (proof of income, healthcare etc.)and receive positive response (resolution letter).
> 2. Make appointment with foreigners office online no form needed (you have to logon each day and grab what you can). Have copy of resolution letter and have fingerprints taken.
> 3. After x weeks collect card and have fingerprints checked (they don't take them again).


So not what the widely quoted government guide states, but hey this is Spain and we all know that as often as not rules and regulations are treated as advisory not necessarily to be adhered to.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

MataMata said:


> So not what the widely quoted government guide states, but hey this is Spain and we all know that as often as not rules and regulations are treated as advisory not necessarily to be adhered to.


Sorry but I have to disagree. 
The process that Barriej describes was the one we followed, admittedly without the solicitor. This process is well documented for applications within the Valencia area and specifically the Alicante province 

We were initially totally clueless as to what was required but there is/was plenty of information available. Barriej's description is an accurate description of the process in the Alicante area.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Barriej said:


> So getting back to the OP question
> 
> It appears that with respect to the driving licence question, the only time they would return the licence was, if you attended the appointment without a TIE but with the resolution, you would have to return once you got the TIE and then they would process you (as long as you pre registered before end Dec 2020 and they had contacted the DVLA) all you will have done is attended an appointment you didn't need to.
> 
> Again this info from the Solicitor (she did shake her head and asked why any Gestor would waste their and the clients time and possibly money with this)


Just as well I didn't have to go myself then...thanks for clearing that up !


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

In my case, i went to the DGT office and submitted the relevant paperwork, my wife did the same, this was in Dec . I have my green residency card and my wife had her paperwork given to her after her first TIE fingerprint appointment. We were given a receipt stating we could drive and were also given back our UK licences, they changed the process so you do get your licence back now. I tried the link but no information available, however we were there in person and have the relevant receipts. We are currently in the UK until mid May but I'll chase up with our agent today.

This was carried out in La Linea DGT


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Roy C said:


> In my case, i went to the DGT office and submitted the relevant paperwork, my wife did the same, this was in Dec . I have my green residency card and my wife had her paperwork given to her after her first TIE fingerprint appointment. We were given a receipt stating we could drive and were also given back our UK licences, they changed the process so you do get your licence back now. I tried the link but no information available, however we were there in person and have the relevant receipts. We are currently in the UK until mid May but I'll chase up with our agent today.
> 
> This was carried out in La Linea DGT


So do you give up your Uk licence later or are you able to keep it for use in the Uk at a later date if needed? (it also keeps the insurance down when hiring a car in Canada and Australia, if you have a Uk licence)


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Not sure, i think you exchange. I'll let you know.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Your UK licence gets taken so you have to use your Spanish one if back in UK


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

kaipa said:


> Your UK licence gets taken so you have to use your Spanish one if back in UK


Agreed thats how it is supposed to be....

But RoyC said that his licence was given back to him after the exchange appointment (to his agent). 
The agent I used took mine and didn't return it, so different system (same place, just a month apart)

There is no requirement to reattend as your Spanish licence is processed and posted to your home address. 
Unless of course they ask you to send the UK one back once in possession of the Spanish one. 

If you '_forget_' to send it in or even hand it over, if thats an option, I wonder what would happen?

According to the Spanish DGT, my permit is being processed but on the DVLA website I can still generate a code to allow people to look at my driving record. 
When and how do DVLA know you are no longer a UK licence holder?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I assume the uk licence is returned to DVLA along with paper part. If you had it were returned then I imagine your request has been rejected?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I also checked on the DVLA and my licence is still showing. The agent said she would make an appointment for us to pick them up.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay just read the first OP. They dont have a TIE. That is why licence returned. Have to return with TIE and hope that everything is post dated. Basically unless DVLA have your documents you wont get a Spanish licence.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I dobbed my UK licence in for a French one back in 2013 but it's still showing on the DVLA site and last year just as an experiment I successfully applied for the validation code you need now to rent a car in UK.

The process requires that licencing issuing bodies, DGT in this case, return surrendered licences to the state of origin but there is no stipulated timeframe in which they have to do that.

The paper counterpart was abolished several years ago and forms no part of any exchange process.



kaipa said:


> Basically unless DVLA have your documents you wont get a Spanish licence.


What 'documents' are you talking about?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

MataMata said:


> I dobbed my UK licence in for a French one back in 2013 but it's still showing on the DVLA site and last year just as an experiment I successfully applied for the validation code you need now to rent a car in UK.
> 
> The process requires that licencing issuing bodies, DGT in this case, return surrendered licences to the state of origin but there is no stipulated timeframe in which they have to do that.
> 
> ...


Interesting... 
I exchanged my licence in 2018 and after reading this have just checked. DVLA say that I do not have a licence and that one has been issued by another authority. 
Perhaps yours was done pre whatever cross checking is done now, or just lost.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

MataMata said:


> I dobbed my UK licence in for a French one back in 2013 but it's still showing on the DVLA site and last year just as an experiment I successfully applied for the validation code you need now to rent a car in UK.
> 
> The process requires that licencing issuing bodies, DGT in this case, return surrendered licences to the state of origin but there is no stipulated timeframe in which they have to do that.
> 
> ...


 Your UK licence and accompanying paper form ( if you have one)


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The paper counterpart was abolished in 2015.

Driving licence counterpart abolished: changes you need to know


----------

